# Japan's 8-petaflop K Computer is fastest on earth



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> The K Computer is based at the RIKEN Advanced Institute for Computational Science in Kobe, Japan, and smashes the previous supercomputing records with a processing power of more than 8 petaflop/s (quadrillion calculations per second) - three times that of its nearest rival.


More


----------

